

Alain Rossmann on Klip: "Last 10% of refinement gets you 90% of market share" - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2011/11/11/klip-iphone-video-sharing-refined-to-a-high-art/

======
ysilver
Oddly enough, this resonates, however how can a claim like this be supported?
It can't. Seemingly small UI changes, which might appear to fall in that "last
10%" category can require immense research and iteration to achieve.

This quote should be restated: "10% of variation in features can account for
acquiring 90% of market share."

In other words, seemingly small variations in features tend to lead to product
differentiation. This does not however mean that simply refining your product
a little bit more will get you the runaway success you are seeking.

